# Hello after a long time.



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It has been months since I visited Catforum and years since I have logged on regularly. I am wondering how many memberrs are still around that have been here for years.
I still have six cats although some of the ones in my signature have gone to the Rainbow Bridge. Scottie, Juno, Pepper and Gabriel are still here. I do not take in FeLV kitties any more, too heartbreaking and can no lionger afford the vet care they need.
My real children have grown up and moved to other cities. I have taken on a DOG!!!
Hope those I knew in the past are doing well and hello and greetings to everyone I have not yet met!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, Sue! So great to see you again


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Sue!
I was just reading some of your past posts/threads...
Sorry for your losses it's always so hard, when we have to let them go...

How is your hip replacement doing?
I hope it all, has gone well!
Welcome back!
Sharon


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi! I was here at the same as you but I also had a gap when I was losing Oz.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Sue...it is nice to meet you. I am new here although I am not new to cats. I've lived with them my whole life. I hope you'll stick around.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Groovy greets, Sue! How've you been? Is Gabriel still swiping things? :lol:


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Sue  im new here too, great to have you back on the forum!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

You've got a beautiful kitty clan! I saw Gabe and Juno among your pics; Gabe looks like a bit of a character, and Juno's so pretty. 

10cats mentioned that you had a hip replacement. I hope you're doing well. I had my right hip replaced last June (2014) and can't wait to do the left one.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome back to the forum!  I joined Catforum in October of 2013 when my boyfriend and I got our first cat (well, my first cat on my own). I hope to see you around!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Sue! I am not necessarily new here but I seem to always have gaps when I am around a bit more and when I'm not around at all. I now have seven kitties, with a seemingly growing number, they're just so amazing.

I'm sorry for your losses but look forward to learning about you and your six babies.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Marie, great to see you're still here! Looks like your twins are still beautiful and Cleo has always been one of my favorites. Bluemilk, glad to hear from you also. 
My hip replacements have given me back my life. Spirite, I hope you can get your second one done soon, it helps when one side isn't holding you back! 
Hope to get to know all of you and your kitties.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome back! I've been not posting for a while too, life gets busy . Your babies are adorable, I love Pepper's "eyebrows"


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome back, Katlover!


----------

